# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si të parandalojmë dhunën ndaj fëmijëve

## Albo

Raport tronditës për dhunën kundër fëmijëve: 150 milionë të mitur abuzohen seksualisht 

*OKB: Dhunohen 220 milionë fëmijë në botë* 

Mbi 220 milionë fëmijë janë pre e dhunës së ushtruar ndaj tyre. Kështu thuhet në statistikat e frikshme, të publikuara nga Kombet e Bashkuara. Nën nismën e sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Kofi Annan, është publikuar raporti i dhunës së ushtruar ndaj fëmijëve, për të cilin kanë kryer hetime katër grupe të specializuara. Rezulton se çdo vit, rreth 150 milionë fëmijë, ose 14% e popullsisë së brishtë në planet janë viktimë e abuzimeve seksuale. Shtatë për qind janë viktima të manjakëve seksualë. Po sipas studimit thuhet se rreth 80 - 93 % e fëmijëve dënohen fizikisht në shtëpi edhe pse shumë prej tyre kanë turp të tregojnë apo nuk flasin për shkak të mungesës së besimit te institucionet ligjore. Shtëpia është një vend i rrezikshëm për rreth 62 milionë vajza, të cilat martohen pa mbushur të 18-at dhe që më pas dhunohen edhe nga partnerët e tyre. Ndërsa ajo që është më e tmerrshme, sipas studimit Kombeve të Bashkuara, është fakti që në 106 vende të botës lejohen ligjërisht ndëshkimet fizike në shkollë. Në bazë të këtyre të dhënave duket qartë që dhuna ndaj minorenëve në botë është e pranueshme dhe shpesh edhe me bekimin e institucioneve, ndërkohë që duhej të ishte një akt ligjërisht i dënueshëm. Shumë njerëz, edhe fëmijët e pranojnë dhunën si pjesë të paevitueshme të jetës,- thuhet në Corriere della Sera. Kjo dhunë e ushtruar,- nënvizojnë autorët e studimit,- mund të lërë shenja të rënda psikologjike për një kohë të gjatë në jetën e këtyre fëmijëve. I bëj thirrje shteteve që të parandalojnë çfarëdo lloj forme të dhunës, duke filluar që nga ajo e dënimit fizik, praktikat tradicionale si martesës që detyrojnë vajzat të martohen në moshën minorene, dhuna seksuale si dhe torturat dhe trajtimet apo ndëshkimet e pamëshirshme dhe diskriminuese,- thuhet në raportin e Kombeve të Bashkuara.

----------


## Albo

Organizata e OKB për fëmijët publikoi një raport që tregon se 1 në 2 fëmijë shqiptarë pranojnë dhunën në familje 

*UNICEF: Dhunë ndaj 50 % të fëmijëve* 

_Raporti, 13.4 për qind e fëmijëve shqiptarë kanë menduar të vetëvriten, 27% pranojnë plagët nga dhuna_ 

TIRANË- Dhunë pas dyerve të mbyllura. Dhunë prej atyre që fëmija i do e u beson më shumë. Prindërit, familjarët, mësuesit apo shokët vazhdojnë të influencojnë në krijimin e një bote plot me fobi për një fëmijë shqiptar. UNICEF, Ministria e Drejtësisë dhe Avokati i Popullit kanë prezantuar dje një studim për dokumentimin e dhunës ndaj fëmijëve në vendin tonë. Rezultatet janë tronditëse. Një në dy fëmijë shqiptarë pranon se është dhunuar në familje. Një në tre nxënës pranon se është dhunuar në shkollë. Vënia në përdorim e shpullave, çokut, grushtit, shqelmit apo edhe sendeve për të ndëshkuar fëmijën është një tregues i karakterit të dhunës fizike në shtëpi dhe i ashpërsisë me të cilën ajo vazhdon të shfaqet edhe në ditët tona. Sipas përpiluesve të raportit, ky studim është një përpjekje për të dhënë një tablo të detajuar të natyrës, shtrirjes dhe shkaqeve të dhunës në tre fusha kryesore: në familje, shkolla dhe institucionet shtetërore të përkujdesit. 

“Dhuna fizike dhe psikologjike është më e shpeshtë, më e ashpër dhe me pasoja të mëdha sesa dhuna në shkolla”,-thuhet në raportin studimor. Ushtruesi më i shpeshtë i dhunës fizike dhe psikologjike në shtëpi është nëna, ndërsa ushtruesi më i ashpër mbetet babai. Raporti i mbështetur nga UNICEF thekson se nëna ushtron më shumë dhunë kur fëmijët janë të vegjël, ndërsa babai ushtron më shumë dhunë, kur fëmijët janë të rritur. “Shumica dërmuese e të intervistuarve pranojnë se dhuna fizike dhe psikologjike ka edhe efekte pozitive në edukimin e fëmijës, prandaj duhet të përdoret në raste kur është e nevojshme, në forma të lehta dhe jo tek të vegjëlit. Format më të përhapura të dhunës psikologjike që përdoret në shtëpi, të raportuara nga fëmijët në këtë studim janë të bërtiturat, mbajtja e mërisë, kërcënimi me fjalë, përdorimi i nofkave, kërcënim me objekte, por edhe kërcënim me braktisje dhe mallkim. Ndërkohë, në shkollë format më të përhapura të dhunës psikologjike janë të bërtiturat dhe kërcënimi me thirrjen e prindit. 
***
Përveç dhunës në familje e shkolla, të anketuarit kanë pranuar edhe ushtrimin e dhunës në institucionet shtetërore të përkujdesjes. “Në çdo tre fëmijë që mbahen në këto institucione, njëri është i braktisur që në lindje, ndërsa dy të tjerë vijnë nga familjet me vështirësi të caktuara. Ndërkohë, sipas përpiluesve të këtij raporti, pasojat psikologjike të dhunës prekin nivelin e përgjithshëm të funksionimit emocional të fëmijëve dhe kultivojnë sjelljen e dhunshme tek ata. “Specifikisht, 13.4 % e të anketuarve pohojnë se vetëvrasja u ka shkuar ndër mend, të paktën një herë dhe të shumtën e rasteve katër herë”,-thuhet në raportin “Dhuna ndaj fëmijëve në Shqipëri”. Për kryerjen e këtij studimi, sipas raportit u përdorën më së shumti intervistimet e shumë fëmijëve, prindërve e mësuesve, por edhe studimi i literaturës dhe materialit tjetër dokumentar. Grupi i njerëzve të intervistuar për nevojat e këtij studimi është i përhapur në rrethe të ndryshme të vendit si Korçë, Vlorë, Gjirokastër, Dibër, Tiranë, Shkodër etj. 

*DHUNA* 

Nëna ushtron dhunë më shpesh se babai si fizikisht dhe psikologjikisht
Babai ushtron dhunë më rrallë, por më ashpër

1 në 2 fëmijë në familje dhe 1 në 3 fëmijë në shkollë goditen me shpulla në kokë
1 në 3 fëmijë shahet në shtëpi dhe 1 në 4 në shkollë 
1 në 4 fëmijë goditen me shkelm në shtëpi dhe 1 në 3 fëmijë në shkollë 
1 në 4 fëmijë në shkollë i vihet notë negative si ndëshkim për sjellje të keqe 
1 në 6 fëmijë kërcënohet të goditet me objekte në shtëpi dhe 1 në 10 në shkollë 
1 në 6 fëmijë mbyllet në banjë në shtëpi
1 në 5 fëmijë nxirret nga mësimi 
1 në 7 fëmijë kërcënohet se do të nxirret jashtë shtëpisë 
1 në 15 fëmijë kërcënohet se do të braktiset nga prindërit


Në rast të ushtrimit të dhunës fizike në shtëpi

27 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se kanë patur vurrata në trup 
24.5 % fëmijëve tregojnë se iu ka dalë gjak nga të goditurat
21.9 % e fëmijëve tregojnë për marramendje pas goditjeve
7.85 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se kanë humbur ndjenjat
13.4 % e fëmijëve kanë menduar për vetëvrasje


Në raste e ushtrimit të dhunës fizike në shkolle:

23.3 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se kanë patur vurrata në trup, 
16.5 % fëmijëve tregojnë se u ka dalë gjak nga të goditurat
15.8 % e fëmijëve tregojnë për marramendje pas goditjeve
4.8 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se kanë humbur ndjenjat
10 % tregojnë se ndihen të pasigurt në shkollat e tyre

Në institucionet e përkujdesit 

44.5 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se u ka dalë gjak nga të goditurat
42.2 % e fëmijëve tregojnë për marrmendje pas goditjeve
16.6 % e fëmijëve tregojnë se kanë humbur ndjenjat pas goditjeve


*ALDO BUMÇI: “Reformë, drejtësisë për të miturit”*

“Ministria e Drejtësisë do t’i japë një rendësi të madhe reformës në fushën e drejtësisë për të miturit”. Me këto fjalë u shpreh ministri i Drejtësisë, Aldo Bumçi në tryezën e organizuar nga UNICEF për dhunën e fëmijëve. Sipas Bumçit, kjo reformë përbën një nga prioritetet kryesore të dikasterit të drejtësisë. “Nëpërmjet saj synohet të ngrihet dhe funksionojë një sistem i përshtatshëm dhe bashkëkohor drejtësie për të miturit, që do t’i sjellë realitetit shqiptar arritjen e standardeve të pranuara ndërkombëtare në këtë fushë si dhe të aspiratave të Shqipërisë për t’u bërë anëtare e Bashkimit Evropian”-theksoi ministri. 


*JOZEFINA TOPALLI: “Abuzuesit, llogari para ligjit”*

“Nëse dikush abuzon me fëmijët, do të japë llogari përpara ligjit”. Kështu pohoi dje kryetarja e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, Jozefina Topalli. Ajo shtoi se “duhet të trajtojmë dhunën ndaj fëmijëve si një krim shumë serioz që duhet të ketë pasoja serioze për ata që e kryejnë. Edhe në vendin tonë, ashtu si në të gjithë botën, dhuna ndaj fëmijëve shfaqet me forma nga më të ndryshme. Ne të gjithë duhet të anazhohemi të përdorim të gjitha energjitë dhe burimet tona në mbrojtje të fëmijëve, duke ndërtuar një Shqipëri më të mirë”,-tha Topalli 


Kortezi e Shekulli

----------


## elen

*Jane te lumtur ata qe s kane femije ,ndonjehere mes fatkeqesise se tyre duhet te ndihen me fat....*

----------


## murik

Ju kam thene edhe here tjeter se njeriu eshte nje qenie veteshkatruese,nje qenie e ardhur ose e krijuar nepermjet inxhinjerise gjenetike.Diku gabuan ata qe na krijuan,dhe rezultatin e shohim perdite.

----------


## Dorontina

E di qe peshku e han peshkun se nuk ka tru , por qe njeriu qe "ka tru" kinse ka te bahet me dije peshkê me vjen qudi !

a kush qe i denon mashkujt ?

----------


## ARKIA

Kane harruar dhunen me "moderne"- TV, apo, thuhet dicka edhe per kete ne raportin e OKB-se.Filma me dhune kane mbushur programet,lojerat(ps x-box game boy etj)ose lodrat per femije.Per keto qe mund te kontrollohen, thuhet gje jam kurioz ta di, se mendoj se propagandohet per t'u ndaluar dhe lejohet e propaganduar(dhuna).
Familja eshte baza e shoqerise .Te edukosh nje femije eshte bere me e veshtire se te mbarosh nje master ose doktorature.Durim, durim dhe cdo gje e menduar se ndryshe ....keto thote praktika ime ,keshtu mund te ulen shifrat e raportit te mesiperm.
"Pellemba" nuk eshte dhune.
Ku jane pedopsikologet e forumit?Apo s'kemi.

----------


## maryp

flasim per liri e democrazi e drejtesi........... po kur nje prind con doren pa u ngurrur fare dhe godet femijen e tij................ku eshte drejtesia, ku eshte humaniteti?

----------


## kurkushi

Dhunen ndaj femijeve ,grave por dhe dhunen ne teresi mund ta parandalojme duke eliminuar shkaktarin e dhunes.Dhuna ndaj femijeve eshte pasoja e jo shkaktari!Ne tere boten vlene rregulli: Parandalim e jo sherim!...
...une s`kam faj e ti s`ke faj
po kush dreqin fajin e ka
lype e gjeje n`at dynja!(popullore...Z.Beka)

----------


## alibaba

> Dhuna ndaj femijeve eshte pasoja e jo shkaktari


Pasojë e kujt?? E çkafit??

----------


## Dorontina

gabim 2 X..

----------


## RaPSouL

Hmmmm gje shume negative sipas meje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Dorontina

mendoj por nuk di ...prej kurr dhuhohen femijt ? 

Mos nji dit dhuna ishte e tepruar qe linden fét per te besua ne Zot se vetem Zotit i tuten disa e jo te gjith ? 
Po si njeru i civilizuar nuk e studion anatomin e femiut ?
ne shkolla ne perendim spjegohet si ma pas maredhenie shum heret po se di a spjegohet nga kush duhet me u rujt ? ...
Misintrija e kultures a ka dorza te ban disa programe te moderrnizuara per Milenarin e III se kemi ec perpara ...njerzimi ka shkel Hanen qe tre qerek shekulli ..
Edukata a merret ne shkollê apo ne shtepi ? 
dhuna ne rrug ndalohet nga organet shtetrore e dhuna ne shtepi nga kush ???

----------


## Zemrushja

> *Jane te lumtur ata qe s kane femije ,ndonjehere mes fatkeqesise se tyre duhet te ndihen me fat....*



Me beri shume pershtypje ky postim. Sinqerisht mendoj te njejten gje me ty.. Por ska familje mos ta kete rraf i her fmine e vet.. Se di pse.. por mendoj se njerezit jane shume te shqetesuar nga jeta.. 

Ndersa per dhunimet qe ndodhin nga persona kriminele.. do thoja.. Kur te shfarosen ata nga dheu atehere sdo kete dhunim femijesh..

----------


## MaDaBeR

Keto jane fakte shume shume shqetesuese dhe akte qe duhen denuar. Dhuna ndaj femijeve eshte dicka e shemtuar dhe jo gjithcka zgjidhet me dhune. Kjo gje eshte e pamundur per shume arsye qe te eleminohet por me disa rregulla kjo gje mund te vije cdo dite ne ulje. Une po jap disa mendime te miat per se si mund te vije duke u ulur ky fenomen kaq shqetesues.

1- OKB duhet tu beje te qarte te gjithe vendeve qe jane te antaresuar ne kete Organizate qe te kene nje ligj, ose nje akt nenligjor per dhunen ne familje.

2- Duhet tu beje te qarte te gjitha vendeve te antaresuara ne kete organizate te cilat e kane te ligjeruar dhunen ndaj femijeve ne shkolla qe te hiqet ky ligj dhe te miratohet nje ligje tjeter qe te denoje kete lloj dhune.

3- Duhet tu beje te qarte te gjithe vendeve te antaresuara ne OKB te miratojne ligje shume te rrepta dhe te denojne rende dhunen seksuale ndaj minoreneve.

4- Duhet tu beje te qarte te gjithe vendeve te antaresuara ne OKB qe te hapin ne gjithe vendet e tyre zyra apostafat per kallzimin dhe denoncimin dhunes se llojeve te ndryshme ndaj minoreneve.

5- Gjithashtu kjo organizate duhet tu beje te qarte ketyre vendeve se nqs ato nuk miratojne keto ligje dhe te marin masa te menjehershme per uljen e ketij fenomeni kaq shqetesues, ketyre vendeve tu vendoset embargo deri ne plotesimin e ketyre kushteve.

Kjo mendoj se do te sillte reduktimin ne nje mase shume te madhe te ketij fenomeni.


*Lukas*

----------


## kurkushi

> mendoj por nuk di ...prej kurr dhuhohen femijt ? 
> 
> Mos nji dit dhuna ishte e tepruar qe linden fét per te besua ne Zot se vetem Zotit i tuten disa e jo te gjith ? 
> Po si njeru i civilizuar nuk e studion anatomin e femiut ?
> ne shkolla ne perendim spjegohet si ma pas maredhenie shum heret po se di a spjegohet nga kush duhet me u rujt ? ...
> Misintrija e kultures a ka dorza te ban disa programe te moderrnizuara per Milenarin e III se kemi ec perpara ...njerzimi ka shkel Hanen qe tre qerek shekulli ..
> Edukata a merret ne shkollê apo ne shtepi ? 
> dhuna ne rrug ndalohet nga organet shtetrore e dhuna ne shtepi nga kush ???


Duhet ti lutemi Zotit-Fese qe po na dhunon vetem e vetem pse s`po i lutemi dhe s`po i sherbejme siq e deshiron ai...Po ti lutemi pastaj dhuna do te ndalohet...sigurisht!

----------


## kurkushi

> .. Por ska familje mos ta kete rraf i her fmine e vet.. Se di pse.. por mendoj se njerezit jane shume te shqetesuar nga jeta..


A thua valle pse jane te shqetesuar?




> Ndersa per dhunimet qe ndodhin nga persona kriminele.. do thoja..


Do thoje se keta kane lindur kriminele apo jo?



> Kur te shfarosen ata nga dheu atehere sdo kete dhunim femijesh..


As femije as njerez!

----------


## Dorontina

PADREJTESIA

pse qdo kund gjendesh
pse kaq shum frekuentohesh

pse shumica te shoqerojn ty 
besa edhe te dashurojn ty

perse e lendoni ,kur nuk ju lendojnê
perse i harroni ,kur nuk ju ledhatojnê

perse i urreni,kur ju rrespektojnê
perse kaq veshtirê nje zemer e sinqert te mbijetoj

te gjith jan kunder sinqeritetit
perkrahin padrejtesin dhe jo realitetin

duroni o ju zemra te sinqerta
do ju dali zot me siguri nji ditê e drejta
kur njerzit zgjohen nga gjumi i hipnotizuar
kur njerzit mendojn qe bash ja kan tepruar

----------


## fisniku-student

> PADREJTESIA
> 
> pse qdo kund gjendesh
> pse kaq shum frekuentohesh
> 
> pse shumica te shoqerojn ty 
> besa edhe te dashurojn ty
> 
> perse e lendoni ,kur nuk ju lendojnê
> ...


komplimente per keto vargje ,je poete e vertet,dhe vertet brengosesh per femijet ,brravo

----------


## Zemrushja

> A thua valle pse jane te shqetesuar?


Streset gjate dites se perditshme, mbilodhja, etj etj.. por harrojne se fmija eshte fmi .... nejse,

----------


## fisniku-student

> Duhet ti lutemi Zotit-Fese qe po na dhunon vetem e vetem pse s`po i lutemi dhe s`po i sherbejme siq e deshiron ai...Po ti lutemi pastaj dhuna do te ndalohet...sigurisht!



mos uben ne realitet kerkushi ,keto jan veprat enjerzve ,te cilet do pergjigjen secili per mekatet veta ,je i lire te vendosesh te besh keq apo te besh mire ,por llogarit ne ndeshkim dhe ne shperblim

----------

